# Smoking corn in husk



## cansmoke

Has anyone done this?  

I was smoking chicken leg/thigh combinations this afternoon and wanted corn. I put it on the grill but wondered if it is doable in a smoker.

I have a digital MES and the chicken was 240 for 3 hours.

BTW, not having the corn in the husk is not an option.  That's the way we like it.


----------



## pc farmer

I do it all the time.   I soak the corn with husk in water for bout a hour.  Then wrap in foil, then in the smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too soak the corn in the husk but no Foil. Goes right in the smoker or offset side of the grill. Gets steamed in the hust and gets a light taste of smoke...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I too soak the corn in the husk but no Foil. Goes right in the smoker or offset side of the grill. Gets steamed in the hust and gets a light taste of smoke...JJ



I have Sweet corn bout ready in the field, gonna try not foiling it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I think you will like it. The Foil just acts as a mini-steamer. It keeps the smoke from penetrating...JJ


----------



## smokeymose

If you want, you can peel some husk back enough to slip some butter in, then pull the husk back over. 

:yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

We do this all the time. Sometimes I soak the corn, other times I do not. We also will pull the husk back, butter the corn, add some salt and pepper or Lawry's seasoned salt, then pull the husk back on and cook.

Some other good spices on corn, Chipotle powder, Old Bay. Basil butter is another favorite.


----------



## SmokinAl

It all sounds good, the corn around here is looking real good right now!

I'm sure this will be part of my next smoke!

MM, now I'm thinking smoked creamed corn!

Al


----------



## smokeymose

SmokinAl said:


> It all sounds good, the corn around here is looking real good right now!
> 
> I'm sure this will be part of my next smoke!
> 
> MM, now I'm thinking smoked creamed corn!
> 
> Al


Let me know how that works for you Al! Creamed Corn is Mary Lou's vegetable of choice and I'm always in the market for some brownie points...

[emoji]128512[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## worktogthr

Around 240 in the smoker about  how long should it take to be finished cooking?


----------



## fwismoker

I don't soak my corn anymore and hang them in a drum husk only surrounded by a live wood split fire @ around 400-450* ...they come out incredible.

You can see them hanging in there, the flames will kiss them during the cook.













20160725175838_IMG_0117_zpscureqwqb.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Aug 2, 2016


----------



## fwismoker

c farmer said:


> I have Sweet corn bout ready in the field, gonna try not foiling it.


No problem, You've seen how my corn turns out....just make some hooks and hang them inside the lip of the 007.  I run the hook about 2" down from the skinny part of the corn.


----------



## chef jimmyj

worktogthr said:


> Around 240 in the smoker about how long should it take to be finished cooking?


Until it is Hot. Fresh Sweet Corn does not need to be cooked to be tender. You can eat it off the stalk...JJ


----------



## smokeymose

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Until it is Hot. Fresh Sweet Corn does not need to be cooked to be tender. You can eat it off the stalk...JJ


Yeah, we used to do it as kids. Just don't get caught [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## cansmoke

If I leave the foil off, will it add smokey flavour to corn?


----------



## humdinger

CanSmoke said:


> If I leave the foil off, will it add smokey flavour to corn?


I do this a lot too. Yes it will be smokey, but not overly so since the husks will prevent most of the smoke from penetrating. I always have smoked kosher salt in the house and we add that to our corn-on-the-cob, which takes the smoke flavor up a notch.


----------



## cansmoke

Ummm, isn;t getting a smokey taste the reason why you use a smoker?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I haven't done it for a while now, but the best smoked corn on the coib I ever had was placed under 3 birds in my Smoke Vault 24" gasser on the 2nd grate level an the above the water pan, with the birds on the 4th of 5 grate levels. Bird drippings basted that corn for hours...no need for butter when they came out...everyone thought it was scrumptious!!!

Eric


----------



## cansmoke

So tonight I smoked burgers and put corn in the smoker, above the burgers to avoid the fat dripping onto the corn.  The corn was still in the husk and no wrap of any kind asside from "original equipment".

There was a faint trace of smoke, which was the game plan.  Any more smoke would have been overpowering the corn.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

CanSmoke, you'd have to get really aggressive with a heavy and long smoke before it would be strong with husk-on corn...same goes for potatoes. They may smell so strong of smoke that you'd think you won't even be able to eat it, but if you used proper smoking technique (no stale smoke or creosote) it should not smell off-putting (acrid, bitter) and will be good eating. The skin on the corn kernel prevents much of the smoke from penetrating into the corn itself, and the husk and silk slows the accumulation of smoke on the kernels, so you basically have 2 levels of anti-smoke protection built into a whole cob of corn. Now take that same corn and cut it off the ear??? Yeah, better be careful with your smoke then. I can't say that I've ever over-smoked whole ear corn or potatoes...it would be pretty tough to pull off a boo-boo like that.

With whole ear corn (leave whole) and potatoes (we don't the potato skins when smoked) they're actually better if refrigerated for a couple days in a closed plastic bag...fridge will smell of smoke but the goods are even better after having some time for the smoke to penetrate. Like with smoked cheese and a good wine or whiskey, they get better with time. Reheat and enjoy!!!

Eric


----------



## cansmoke

Has anyone done this?  

I was smoking chicken leg/thigh combinations this afternoon and wanted corn. I put it on the grill but wondered if it is doable in a smoker.

I have a digital MES and the chicken was 240 for 3 hours.

BTW, not having the corn in the husk is not an option.  That's the way we like it.


----------



## pc farmer

I do it all the time.   I soak the corn with husk in water for bout a hour.  Then wrap in foil, then in the smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I too soak the corn in the husk but no Foil. Goes right in the smoker or offset side of the grill. Gets steamed in the hust and gets a light taste of smoke...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I too soak the corn in the husk but no Foil. Goes right in the smoker or offset side of the grill. Gets steamed in the hust and gets a light taste of smoke...JJ



I have Sweet corn bout ready in the field, gonna try not foiling it.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I think you will like it. The Foil just acts as a mini-steamer. It keeps the smoke from penetrating...JJ


----------



## smokeymose

If you want, you can peel some husk back enough to slip some butter in, then pull the husk back over. 

:yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

We do this all the time. Sometimes I soak the corn, other times I do not. We also will pull the husk back, butter the corn, add some salt and pepper or Lawry's seasoned salt, then pull the husk back on and cook.

Some other good spices on corn, Chipotle powder, Old Bay. Basil butter is another favorite.


----------



## SmokinAl

It all sounds good, the corn around here is looking real good right now!

I'm sure this will be part of my next smoke!

MM, now I'm thinking smoked creamed corn!

Al


----------



## smokeymose

SmokinAl said:


> It all sounds good, the corn around here is looking real good right now!
> 
> I'm sure this will be part of my next smoke!
> 
> MM, now I'm thinking smoked creamed corn!
> 
> Al


Let me know how that works for you Al! Creamed Corn is Mary Lou's vegetable of choice and I'm always in the market for some brownie points...

[emoji]128512[/emoji]

Dan


----------



## worktogthr

Around 240 in the smoker about  how long should it take to be finished cooking?


----------



## fwismoker

I don't soak my corn anymore and hang them in a drum husk only surrounded by a live wood split fire @ around 400-450* ...they come out incredible.

You can see them hanging in there, the flames will kiss them during the cook.













20160725175838_IMG_0117_zpscureqwqb.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Aug 2, 2016


----------



## fwismoker

c farmer said:


> I have Sweet corn bout ready in the field, gonna try not foiling it.


No problem, You've seen how my corn turns out....just make some hooks and hang them inside the lip of the 007.  I run the hook about 2" down from the skinny part of the corn.


----------



## chef jimmyj

worktogthr said:


> Around 240 in the smoker about how long should it take to be finished cooking?


Until it is Hot. Fresh Sweet Corn does not need to be cooked to be tender. You can eat it off the stalk...JJ


----------



## smokeymose

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Until it is Hot. Fresh Sweet Corn does not need to be cooked to be tender. You can eat it off the stalk...JJ


Yeah, we used to do it as kids. Just don't get caught [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## cansmoke

If I leave the foil off, will it add smokey flavour to corn?


----------



## humdinger

CanSmoke said:


> If I leave the foil off, will it add smokey flavour to corn?


I do this a lot too. Yes it will be smokey, but not overly so since the husks will prevent most of the smoke from penetrating. I always have smoked kosher salt in the house and we add that to our corn-on-the-cob, which takes the smoke flavor up a notch.


----------



## cansmoke

Ummm, isn;t getting a smokey taste the reason why you use a smoker?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I haven't done it for a while now, but the best smoked corn on the coib I ever had was placed under 3 birds in my Smoke Vault 24" gasser on the 2nd grate level an the above the water pan, with the birds on the 4th of 5 grate levels. Bird drippings basted that corn for hours...no need for butter when they came out...everyone thought it was scrumptious!!!

Eric


----------



## cansmoke

So tonight I smoked burgers and put corn in the smoker, above the burgers to avoid the fat dripping onto the corn.  The corn was still in the husk and no wrap of any kind asside from "original equipment".

There was a faint trace of smoke, which was the game plan.  Any more smoke would have been overpowering the corn.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

CanSmoke, you'd have to get really aggressive with a heavy and long smoke before it would be strong with husk-on corn...same goes for potatoes. They may smell so strong of smoke that you'd think you won't even be able to eat it, but if you used proper smoking technique (no stale smoke or creosote) it should not smell off-putting (acrid, bitter) and will be good eating. The skin on the corn kernel prevents much of the smoke from penetrating into the corn itself, and the husk and silk slows the accumulation of smoke on the kernels, so you basically have 2 levels of anti-smoke protection built into a whole cob of corn. Now take that same corn and cut it off the ear??? Yeah, better be careful with your smoke then. I can't say that I've ever over-smoked whole ear corn or potatoes...it would be pretty tough to pull off a boo-boo like that.

With whole ear corn (leave whole) and potatoes (we don't the potato skins when smoked) they're actually better if refrigerated for a couple days in a closed plastic bag...fridge will smell of smoke but the goods are even better after having some time for the smoke to penetrate. Like with smoked cheese and a good wine or whiskey, they get better with time. Reheat and enjoy!!!

Eric


----------

